# Looking for Traditional Entertainment Center Plans



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife would like me to build her an entertainment center for our 55" console TV. I have googled plans and only find a few that really don't fit what she likes. Does anyone know of a website or a place to look at and brows for plans? I don't want to design one. I'd rather purchase a set of plans that I can modify if I need to.

Your help as always is greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Bill


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

Bill,
I have Woodsmith Magazine issues 136, 149 & 180 that all have entertainment centers that would work, or could be modified for your tv.. check them out if you can, and if you like them send me your email address and I will scan them and send them to you. I get some of my plans from their website - very well done.. even I can follow them.

www.Plansnow.com

Gator


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Gator:
I went to their website and can't find a way to see the entertainment centers in the issues you mentioned. I searched for one and all it came up with is a TV stand type unit.

I like your Beagle. I have one too


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

google "woodsmith issue180".. and it will show you..

I love Beagles..

Zeus is a great dog.. but he is a lover .. not a hunter..

My wife has a Beagle / Pug cross.. a "Puggle".. now there is a dog that has a great face for…. radio…LOL

Gator


----------



## HuntleyBill (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok Gator, That worked. I think both issue 149 and issue 180 have some good features. I bet I could combine the two.

Maggie is my Beagle. She too is no hunter, but she is a HUGE bed hog!


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Bill, have a look at this link. Someone else posted it on this site a while ago. I hope it helps. 
http://www.stevecaseydesign.com/unlinked/Published%20article.pdf.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

I always just bring up google and search via "images" for entertainment centers OR console entertainment. When I find one that is in the images I searched for that closely resembles the one i'm looking for I download it and modify it to my needs.

On that previous link I would start with that design and modify it to my current needs and possibly any future needs that I may need. I would shorten the space for the dvd player and vcr to standard size openings and add extra to the center speaker since mine is quite a bit larger/longer.

Anyway, you get the idea, the rest is just your imagination


----------

